# The dreaded 2ww is nearly over, how about you?



## kelly81283 (Apr 7, 2007)

My 2ww is over tomorrow and i have just started bleeding this morning.

Well it's not like my period as i have mo crampy feelings its just like brown discharge so i am unsure of what the outcome will be tomorrow.

Has anyone got any good advice?


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Kelly,

Each time I have had spotting/bleeding before test day the clinic have told me to bed rest and hopefully things will calm down.

Could be implantation bleeding.... Stay  

Burnie


----------



## lisa mc (May 16, 2007)

Hi Kelly,
You must rest and if you have got spare progesterone double your dose as this can calm everything down.
I fell pregnant last year and started to spot at the beginning of week 8 but I carried on as nothing was happening, even went for a scan and saw babies heartbeat all ok, then spotting got worse what I should have done is go to bed but no I carried on at work and lost my baby.
Please don't make the same mistake rest rest rest.
Take Care Stay Positive    
Lisa x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi Kelly
wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow hun      .

Hope you're resting it sounds like good advice

Cloe xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Good luck for tomorrow Kelly  



Lizzy xxx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hope your OK hun


----------



## kelly81283 (Apr 7, 2007)

Sorry girls it was BFN


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Sorry to hear that hun  ,

Take care

xxx


----------



## lisa mc (May 16, 2007)

Hi Kelly,
I am very sorry for your news, try and stay positive    
I hope next time it will be a BFP!
Take Care of yourself
Lisa X


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Big hugs Kelly    your story isn't over yet... have faith!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sorry to see your news Kelly 

Take good care of yourself,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## katiemo (Jul 24, 2007)

hi,
its katiemo, 

my 2ww will be over on tues.  Deep down i already know.  Since i had 2 real good frosties put in, i have no feelings of cramps or anything.  You really would not know i had them put in.  I dont see this as a good sign, caus i think i should be experiencing some kind of something.  I am trying to stay as calm as poss, but its really killing me


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Katiemo - hold in there hun!!  not everyone has the same symptoms!!!!  think pos......

Kelly - really sorry to read your news.... it will be your turn soon 

I am on day 6 of my 2ww only 12 days to go!! (IuI was on Monday test date 9th August) I don't have any symptoms infact don't feel any different at all.  I am taking this as a pos sign... Always been a "glass is half full" type of girl....  

Good luck to all you 2ww!! You are not alone......


----------



## katiemo (Jul 24, 2007)

hi, itsw me katie,

My d.day is tomorrow, as I told you that i was feeling a little down.  Well I did a sneaky little test today, and guess what,  .  I really cant believe it.

So to all the 2wws, I really did not think that this was going to work, as i felt nothing at all.  But you see, it has worked.  My next worry is, will it stay in place now.  I will be paranoid about that, as I have had 2 m/c before.

My dh is over the moon . So please make sure that you dont give up, and keep using this site, it has really helped me a lot.

xoxoxoxooxoxoxooxoxox


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Congratulations  katiemo on your   

Love Caroline xx
(My test day is Friday, hope I get the same result as you)


----------



## beech (Jul 27, 2007)

fab news katie...     when will ure scan be??


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

thats such good news Katie! And gives us FF peeps with NO symptoms loads of hope!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Katieno- congrtualtions on .  My 2WW isw up on Friday- no signs or symptoms so far!!  Good Luck to you all
L x


----------



## blue eyes (Mar 12, 2005)

Katiemo ,Well-Done on your  , You are so lucky,Take-care and look after yourself  x


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Katiemo - fantastic news congratulations 

xxx


----------



## kelly81283 (Apr 7, 2007)

Congrats Kate


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Congrats kate Thats fab news  

Well my 2ww was up on sat but due to late ov my now 3ww is up on friday so


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

well done Katie-jo!!

good luck to all 2ww!! fingers crossed for us all......


Nova


----------



## katiemo (Jul 24, 2007)

wannabemum07

I hope that all goes well for you.  This waiying is the hardest part of all.  I got really down this time, as I was so sure that it had'nt worked.  But thankfully I was wrong.  I really do hope you get a pos result.  I will be thinking of you.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

It's a   for me too again


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2004)

So sorry to hear your sad news


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

A  for me too
L x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi jj1....

I'm sooooo sorry hunny, i'll have a   for you too. Hope ur being stronger than me, really feel like my whole world has caved in this month!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

samonthemoon  I know how you feel, but we have to try and stay positive, I can't stop the tears at the moment but I know it will get better eventually.
L x


----------

